
Google struggles to contain uproar over China censorship plans - ocdtrekkie
https://theintercept.com/2018/08/03/google-search-engine-china-censorship-backlash/
======
benologist
With $100b+ in the bank it's obvious they need to cash in on Chinese
oppression and impede human rights as effectively as they can. Just because
they have $100b+ in the bank doesn't mean they can't run out of runway and
shut down in several thousand years, so it's as courageous as it is vital.
It's almost as courageous as not paying taxes or calling your employees
contractors to not pay health care.

------
JustSomeNobody
Are their shareholders making them? I mean, it is Google's responsibility to
continue to return value (ahem, money) to shareholders, so if shareholders
think Google is leaving money on the table by not being in China, Google could
have issues if they don't do this.

Doesn't make it right by any stretch, I just wonder who's motivation it is.

------
pmoriarty
I am proud of those Google employees who've taken a stand against the
unethical practices of their employer.

This world would be a much better place if more people did that rather than
looking the other way and acting as mercenaries for the highest bidder.

------
econ4all
Reporters love nothing more than reporting on their previous reports and
taking credit. Of course only accounts that confirm their narrative and
friendly quotes (from their sources) make into publication.

There is nothing wrong with a company seeking to enter new markets especially
that their absence from these countries doesn't change a thing.

~~~
habitue
> There is nothing wrong with a company seeking to enter new markets

I mean, this is clearly wrong. You may not draw the line at China's human
rights abuses, but you would probably draw the line somewhere. Maybe at a
country that trades child slaves? Would it be ok for Google to create a
special version of their search engine that only says good things about child
slavery in order to "enter a new market"?

Just because a company's activities _can_ be reduced to a P&L statement
doesn't mean corporations' activities have no moral dimension, or that they
are somehow beyond moral judgement.

~~~
econ4all
No need for silly hypotheticals, China is a WTO member that has been globally
recognized and normalized, doing business there isn't taboo, at least not for
everyone else.

~~~
habitue
Doing business isn't the problem. The problem is that Google is creating a
censored version of their search engine. Rather than simply turning a blind
eye to China's abuses, they're actively helping the communist party perpetuate
those abuses.

Additionally, your flippant dismissal of "silly hypotheticals" is particularly
misplaced. Maybe read about some of the things they've done to the Falun Gong
and what occurred at Tiananmen square. These aren't small abuses that can be
overlooked, and no American company should be complicit in helping the Chinese
government keep these things quiet.

~~~
econ4all
> Doing business isn't the problem. The problem is that Google is creating a
> censored version of their search engine.

Search is their business and they won't be allowed to conduct it there without
censorship.

The vast majority of search queries have little to do with the conduct of the
Chinese government, and if you hadn't noticed Google's absence from china
didn't liberate the Chinese people.

~~~
habitue
> Search is their business and they won't be allowed to conduct it there
> without censorship.

Right. Nor should they if that is the cost of doing business. Sometimes there
are lines that shouldn't be crossed.

> if you hadn't noticed Google's absence from china didn't liberate the
> Chinese people.

"I haven't been helping any thieves for the last decade, but robberies still
keep happening. I might as well get in on it and make some money."

Sorry, but I have a hard time taking your arguments seriously. You seem to be
working very hard to miss the point.

------
dmitrygr
Good. This needs attention and needs to be discussed.

